
Inbox is about to die, and Google still hasn't brought its best feature to Gmail - tomerbd
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/03/27/inbox-is-about-to-die-and-google-still-hasnt-brought-its-best-feature-to-gmail/
======
lapink
When asked in an Inbox user survey what I liked the least about inbox, I
answered “ that it is closing down :’( ” I’m still hoping for them to change
their mind and I will be using it until the very last minute

------
micael_dias
Yes bundles were awesome, especially for trips. Inbox will be missed. I
understand not wanting to develop two email clients but why create it in the
first place if what made it successful is not brought to gmail? (Clean minimal
design, swipe done, bundles and probably more)

~~~
rockzombie2
Seriously. I managed to talk to a Googler during a recent phone interviewer
and I mentioned the fact that I was upset about Inbox going away and he
confirmed that it was a controversial decision within the company as well.

I hope with all the Inbox users/developers likely going back to gmail now, it
will transition into the Inbox we all know and love.

Gmail categories are not the same thing as bundles. I love how Inbox condenses
multiple emails in a single line showing you who the senders are. I think it
makes more sense to show the senders before showing the subject of emails, and
it's allowed for me to more easily digest the large number of emails I receive
daily.

~~~
jordanthoms
I think the reason Inbox is getting killed is largely because the developers
for it are already back working on Gmail - seems after the app got a good
reception they we're pretty quickly brought back in.

It's a shame really - IMO it would have made sense to keep developing the
inbox concept, it is a quite different way of thinking about email, and if
it's a separate app it can move faster than something which has to take into
account all the legacy of Gmail. Far from the first time a solid Google
product dies just because the dev team moves on to other things and nobody's
working on it anymore.

------
kartan
> Still, nothing beats the old convenience of Inbox's automatically sorted
> emails, especially when it comes to travel.

I love this feature. Now I use the Google Trips app, that is not available for
Desktop, and it feels dull in comparison.

Inbox team did a great job creating a better Gmail.

~~~
brirec
I've tried migrating from Inbox a while back because I knew this was coming…

I'd never had the chance to see how Inbox's travel stuff works, but I just
came back from a business trip from NYC to Mountain View and back.

Anyway, I noticed that Gmail bundled the email very well, to the point where I
got virtually all the information I needed for my trip from the headings that
are added by Gmail. Out of curiosity, after seeing this article I looked up
the same thing on Inbox, and it's not any better than on Gmail.

This is a one-off thing, and maybe this particular travel agency and airline,
etc. were better than some others? But I really can't complain, honestly.

------
sixothree
I was never actually able to create an account. I received an invite and
clicked the link and was told I needed an invite. I tried a few weeks later to
no avail. I think google has issues with accounts.

